# wife of a hunter



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

Maybe you would enjoy shed hunting (searching for antlers on the ground after the bucks shed them). If you do a search here for "sheds" you will have plenty to read. Some folks here have great collections of sheds.


----------



## Tyler1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Have a look at the N*** site and they have a group call Women in the Outdoors. They might have some ideas. If that does not work just tag along and act interested. He should enjoy the time together. Wish my wife would go with me and our boys.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*My wife goes!*

My wife likes to get out in the woods with me! It is nice to just get out together and spend the time with each other! We have a Choc. lab that we are training to shed hunt and we like getting out with him too! Just go for a walk with him one day and see how you like it! She is invloved in the Women in the Outdoors program with N***. she seems to enjoy it and you can learn alot from the other women involved. Good luck and I'm sure your husband would just appreciate the company!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Carrol. Hope you like it here. 

You might want to check out the Ladies section here on AT http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=11

I'm sure if you post a question there, you will get some great answers.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to our little family, you'll be surprised at the amount of femal hunters and target shooters.
Rick


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

It's always great to see anothe remale join AT...welcome!!


----------

